#      (7) >   >   >   .  -  TCM 46-48

## _pr

-   .  TCM.
 ,  .	
   ,   .
 -   ,  .
 -   ,    .
 -   .  ,   .
         - , , , .    !
- 46-48 (     ,     ).
 ,    ,   40/42,   , .. +6.

*1000*

----------

